# Solve the cube and join the Swedish army



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2007)

I just had to comment about this one from speedcubing.com:

http://www2.mil.se/sv/Nyheter/Nyhet...officersyrket/Om-rekryteringskampanjen/Kuben/

Now that's what I call a scary pop!


----------



## KConny (Dec 18, 2007)

I saw this on TV like 2 mins after I got home from Swedish Cube Day. I didn't react at all, I'd seen billions of cubes that day.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 18, 2007)

Hehe, nice one. This could be a cuber's worst nightmare =P


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

A cuber's worst nightmare? I would like to compete with tough girls that are locked in boxes


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Dec 18, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> A cuber's worst nightmare? I would like to compete with tough girls that are locked in boxes



Haha, nice. But I don't get it. What does solving the cube have to do with the Swedish army?


----------



## KConny (Dec 19, 2007)

The text at the end says: "Do you got what it takes to be an officer? Test yourself at www.officer.nu"


----------



## Jilvin (Dec 20, 2007)

First of all, for you guys it wouldnt be a nightmare because you would probably solve it in like 15 seconds. Secondly, how DOES solving a cube have to do with being an army officer?


----------



## abbracadiabra (Dec 26, 2007)

Jilvin said:


> ...how DOES solving a cube have to do with being an army officer?




I think they're looking for intelligent people with strong problem-solving skills. They apparently don't know that anyone can look the solution up online, and that all they have to be able to do is follow directions.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 26, 2007)

I was in the army 13 years ago and they really liked people that followed directions!


----------



## abbracadiabra (Dec 27, 2007)

LOL - yes, I believe that the ability to follow directions is definitely a prerequisite to a successful military career. 

I think in the case of this commercial they were recruiting officers, which would also require the ability to strategize and arrive at unique solutions to (sometimes) complex problems (hence the Rubik's cube analogy).


----------



## CorwinShiu (Dec 27, 2007)

Haha that made my day!

Isn't Yu Jeong-Min in the army? I wonder if they love him.


----------

